# steuersatz welcher ?



## harry22 (18. September 2011)

hallo leute 

ich fahre das lapierre x control 210 und mein steuersatz 
ist nun im eimer !
suche nun einen neuen und brauche einen 
semi-integriert 1 1/8
nur welchen soll ich da nehem 
so einen industriegelagerten ?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/RITCHEY-WCS-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2314433233
oder lieber einen einfachen wie der alte war 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Steuersatz-A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cfa26a42d
was ist denn der unterschied zwischen den beiden ?
läßt sich so ein industrie gelagerter leichter einstellen ?
oder ist die einstellung bei beiden gleich ?
welchen satz würdet ihr mit empfehlen ?
würde mich über zahlreiche antworten freuen 

mfg harald


----------



## harry22 (20. September 2011)

morgen 

hat denn keiner eine idee??
diese links habe ich nur mal auf die
schnelle rausgesucht 

grüße harald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (20. September 2011)

Bei Steuersätzen schwöre ich mittlerweile auf Reset, für Semi Integrated 1 1/8 wäre ja der Flat44 der richtige oder?


----------



## harry22 (20. September 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Bei Steuersätzen schwöre ich mittlerweile auf Reset, für Semi Integrated 1 1/8 wäre ja der Flat44 der richtige oder?




hi 
danke fürs antworten 
ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt etwas zu teuer 

grüße harald


----------

